

Ask HN: Why not Tar? - ChikkaChiChi

Most web server configurations include gzip compression to send files to the client. Wouldn&#x27;t giving servers the ability to tar package cachable static files so that all those files came down in one request improve the user experience further?<p>Any ideas why this hasn&#x27;t ever been done?
======
seb-geelen
because the browser has to be abble to unpack it, and it's not the case ( with
a tar)

------
Piskvorrr
That's already sort of happening in HTTP/1.1 with Keep-Alive and pipelining.

